# Holy Batflaps Grandma, look yonder, another E-liquid!



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/19)

Lol, now that i have your attention, did anybody else notice the insane boom in local e-liquids available? Seems like every Tom, **** or Sally that spent some time on DIY-or-Die (or insert similar forum/page.website here ) just goes all out balls to the wall and launches a juice company. anybody else agree that the market is getting flooded with sub-par crap? Granted a few gems have emerged, but really? Only so many dogs can feed from one bowl?

Reactions: Agree 18


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/2/19)

With ridiculous prices to boot

Reactions: Agree 13


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/2/19)

There has been tons of new e liquid lines popping up over the last 2 year but im sure the stats are about 80% of the new lines fade away within a few months.

I know someone who owns a B&M vape shop and he has told me on a weekly basis he turns away around 5 people who bring in testers that want to start a new e liquid line.

At end of day most will fade away and only the good will stay and no harm in these people trying to make a quick buck but sadly most of them dont realise what a tight market the e liquid line is in and only stare at the numbers of how much "money they going to make" .

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> only stare at the numbers of how much "money they going to make"



Exactly! I see it happening something like this

*Buys premium e-liquid*
"Crap this is expensive!"
*reads up on DIY and visits website selling concentrates*
"What? I can mix a liter for under 500 bucks?!?!? - I too shall make this popped corn!" (Megamind Movie reference...)

And the fact is, nobody wants a bathtub juice, shit dude, this stuff is going into my lungs!!! If its not being made by a certified lab, i want nothing to do with it PERIOD!

They have no clue at the costs that Juice makers need to go through to put a proper product on the shelves.

I am all for DIY juice for yourself, or if you really want to friends and family, but even then I personally would not sell it to anybody.

People living in a fantasy world I tell you, but it seems to be a very sad comment on the current financial state of our Country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (12/2/19)

Most of the time you can straight up see it in the packaging. If there was no time to craft what it's wrapped in, then the same effort has probably gone into the juice. This isn't a given to every single juice, but I find it tends to run true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lol, now that i have your attention, did anybody else notice the insane boom in local e-liquids available? Seems like every Tom, **** or Sally that spent some time on DIY-or-Die (or insert similar forum/page.website here ) just goes all out balls to the wall and launches a juice company. anybody else agree that the market is getting flooded with sub-par crap? Granted a few gems have emerged, but really? Only so many dogs can feed from one bowl?


I was chatting to a shop owner in Durbs the other day and he agreed with what you said about the absolute mountain of garbage that guys come in to offer him as premium juice. 

People are mad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## G+3 (12/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> With ridiculous prices to boot


I tried pushing the '''agree" button a million times on this one. Can't agree more. Every man and his dog is out to get rich so it seems

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lol, now that i have your attention, did anybody else notice the insane boom in local e-liquids available? Seems like every Tom, **** or Sally that spent some time on DIY-or-Die (or insert similar forum/page.website here ) just goes all out balls to the wall and launches a juice company. anybody else agree that the market is getting flooded with sub-par crap? Granted a few gems have emerged, but really? Only so many dogs can feed from one bowl?



But those dogs are breeding fast, need more bowls.

Jokes aside, I agree. There are only a handful of SA juice brands that are really good. Most are average and overrated.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> But those dogs are breeding fast, need more bowls.
> 
> Jokes aside, I agree. There are only a handful of SA juice brands that are really good. Most are average and overrated.


Which of the local brands can we trust? I've only purchased international brands, only because there is no fuss being made over the local juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Which of the local brands can we trust? I've only purchased international brands, only because there is no fuss being made over the local juice.


There are so many excellent local juice makers! They out the international juices to shame in a big bad way!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

Any SA brand names that you could recommend? Or can I assume if lets say Sir Vape sells it it will be good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Any SA brand names that you could recommend? Or can I assume if lets say Sir Vape sells it it will be good?



Creamy Clouds X Flawless Keylime pie Milkshake(A must try) 
Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts 
Zoob by Milc 

I mostly buy super premium imports now but so buy the odd local that gets hyped up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> There are so many excellent local juice makers! They out the international juices to shame in a big bad way!!!



I would not say to shame, comparing like for like but there is a lot of over sweet shit overseas.
Still havent found a local that can compete with the super premium from the USA.

What are your favorite local?


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Creamy Clouds X Flawless Keylime pie Milkshake(A must try)
> Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts
> Zoob by Milc
> 
> I mostly buy super premium imports now but so buy the odd local that gets hyped up.


Thank you, will try the keylime pie when I stock up again.

What exactly are the super premium import juices? Something like black notes, which i have not seen anywhere this side?


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you, will try the keylime pie when I stock up again.
> 
> What exactly are the super premium import juices? Something like black notes, which i have not seen anywhere this side?



Super premium as in has complex notes and/or banging flavor without pouring a kg of sugar in the mix.

Brands would be Phillip Rocke, ANML(Only Looper, Carnage and Fury by Phillip Rocke), Kings Crown, Boosted, Teleos, Kite in Cloud, Stash ejuice etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Super premium as in has complex notes and/or banging flavor without pouring a kg of sugar in the mix.
> 
> Brands would be Phillip Rocke, ANML(Only Looper, Carnage and Fury by Phillip Rocke), Kings Crown, Boosted, Teleos, Kite in Cloud, Stash ejuice etc


And Bobba's Bounty

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/19)

Local Juices to have a look at:
NCV
Wiener Vape
Mr Hardwick's
JEL
Majestic Vapor
Five Points E-Liquid, Emmisary Elixers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Local Juices to have a look at:
> NCV
> Wiener Vape
> Mr Hardwick's
> ...


That’s a very good list to start with. 

Can’t go wrong with any of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Any SA brand names that you could recommend? Or can I assume if lets say Sir Vape sells it it will be good?


@Juan_G , like with everything else It comes down to personal tastes, I like a lot of flavours and have at least four or five different ones in rotation every day, some one shots and some ready mixed, and a lot of diy. 

Some of my favorites that I really like is Pied Piper by @GSM500 for his excellent tobacco, same for Mr Hardwicks Rodeo @method1 for pipe style tobacco, and heard good things about some other one shots of his I still want to try. Great fruit from Vape King Prime @Gizmo , and Creme from Majestic Vapour @Sash , best chocolate biscuit you can find. Golden Custard one shot from @Vino1718 as well as the Vape Fuel ones from @Rude Rudi . Trinity from NCV @Vapington , Red Pill by @Oupa , Wiener Vape co juices by @Rooigevaar , @YeOldeOke , @Sickboy77 and the list goes on. There is a lot more great local mixers, and apologies to those that I missed out on or skipped. We are spoiled for choice on our own front porch.

All of these fine gentlemen produce juices that are comparable, and in some or most instances better than a lot of international ones. We have been indoctrinated that international is better, and I agree that there are great ones, Jam Monster, Pretzel shack etc etc. 

In the end you will find that out, but then you will have to try them first, and eventually you will find the local ones you like, as well as keep the international juice you prefer in rotation as well. 

My 2c, but if you are only doing international only you are definately missing out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

Thank you for all the juice info. Looking forward to trying some of the local juices! Not sure where I find those super premium juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you for all the juice info. Looking forward to trying some of the local juices! Not sure where I find those super premium juices?


You just roll down on the site untill you reach the section relating to diamond supporting vendors and local supporting vendors. Links to their sites can be found there, but a lot of vape shops and even the diy suppliers now stock their juices as well. Easy, and let us know your what your first one is going to be , and why, as well as your opinion of the juice. Not sure which profile you prefer, but you are going to find a whole heap of new enjoyment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

Thank you thank you thank you! I will check them out and let you know all about it. Seems like im currently a fruit person. My tastes buds are still recovering after the 20 years that ive been killing them and am now more than a month stinky free and still need to try different profiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Which of the local brands can we trust? I've only purchased international brands, only because there is no fuss being made over the local juice.



The brands which have been around for a while. And how do you know who has been around for a while? 

> Firstly, look at their website (not the vendor's website - go to the juice manufacturer's website) and read the "About" section to see when they started.
> Secondly, how many flavours do they have in their range? I'm not saying that quantity = quality, but if a range consists of one flavour, well ... say no more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/19)

If I were a vape shop owner, I wouldn't turn any DIYer away until I've tested their juice. None of the well-known juice manufacturers started off their career by deciding to make juice. They all started off as DIYers, their friends liked the juice, and the rest is history.

So give everyone a chance - there might just be a gem somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/2/19)

Hooked said:


> If I were a vape shop owner, I wouldn't turn any DIYer away until I've tested their juice. None of the well-known juice manufacturers started off their career by deciding to make juice. They all started off as DIYers, their friends liked the juice, and the rest is history.
> 
> So give everyone a chance - there might just be a gem somewhere!



True! Jimmy the juice man and Boosted were one of them. Their juice is now regarded as some of the best in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/19)

Let us bear in mind that this industry is still in its very early stages of development and that it’s an awesome era we are witnessing. So let us allow as much room for innovation and experimenting as possible. If we allow 2 or 3 companies to take dominate the market, we lose. No more honest competition and we will end up vaping the same 2 or 3 juices for the rest of our lives. That would be a great disappointment for me at least!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (12/2/19)

I once stopped at a reputable vendor for some help with an RDA. We got chating about vape stuffs and juices as one does at the shops. In the conversation I mentioned I mixed my own juices and the owner overheard me. He asked if I was also going to bring him samplss to sell. I told him I will bring samples but I have no intention to go commercial.

He then showed me in the store room 2 and half crates full of 10ml samples. All from diy guys that want to break the market. One crate alone is only strawberry creams. And he say some of those juices are brilliant. The problem is there is no space on the shelves.

The point I'm trying to make is, it might seem that every Tom **** and Harry is releasing juices, but in truth, you only see Tom's stuff. **** and Harry's stuff is lying in a box at the back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> There are so many excellent local juice makers! They out the international juices to shame in a big bad way!!!



Absolutely - we have some excellent craftsmen/women here in SA. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/2/19)

Hooked said:


> So give everyone a chance - there might just be a gem somewhere!





Grand Guru said:


> So let us allow as much room for innovation and experimenting as possible.





Adephi said:


> One crate alone is only strawberry creams.



i hear you @Hooked and @Grand Guru , but like @Adephi said:



Adephi said:


> One crate alone is only strawberry creams.



the problem is there isn't much innovation, most of these new "Juice Vendors" only copy a profile of juices they like, ie. how many blue bubblegum milkshakes has come up in the last few months?

How many variations of 3 fruits+ice do we really need?

and there is a small bus load of these "budget juices" that come in at R150 for 120ml, and I've seen plenty of those bottles bought for the price and then left on the shelf because it tastes horrible or just plain lacks flavor. we have a good odd 40-50+ established juice makers in SA that produce quality products, by supporting them, do we not rather afford them the time and resources to innovate and bring new items to the market?

I've seen 100's of fruit ice liquids from startups, and then you get an established company like cloud flavor labs bringing out an coconut tobacco (which i'm looking extremely forward to) which i haven't seen a lot of in the local market. The innovation is happening in the established companies more than in the "DIYer Turned new Vendor" section. My 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/2/19)

Im all for DIYers trying to bring something new to the table or new juice brands/lines tying to enter the market. 

I agree with the above comments of new juice lines trying to enter the market with flavor profiles thats already flooding the market. You will not stand out and why would i want to choose to try and stock your juice if there are already 4 top branded local and international that has this exact flavor profiles etc Strawberry Milk, Custard, 3x fruit etc. 

Try to be unique, make flavors that no one has yet, think out side of the box like the new Craft beer juices from Sickboy77...I mean that is something no one has locally (Not sure about internationally). Its something that stands out and everyone would be intrigued and would want to try it and if its great it will take off. 

Try making different even weird juices/flavours that everyone would want to try and you will be the next talk of the town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (13/2/19)

@Juan_G

Here are some excellent local brands. 

Look them up on the internet to see what flavours they make. Then Google the brand and flavour and Google will show you which vape shops supply what you're looking for. 

If there isn't a vape shop near you which supplies the one that you want, then order online. I order everything online. I'm in a small town in the Western Cape, yet I receive my orders within two days, irrespective of which part of SA it's being sent from. Easy-peasy. And sooo much easier than going to a vape shop, only to be told that they're out of stock of THAT one which you want!

Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid @BumbleBee
Blends of Distinction @Blends Of Distinction
World Wonders/Esheli @Esheli
Joose @Naeemhoosen
TKO (can't find them on the forum)
All Day Vapes @ADV-Des
Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain
Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar
RACC City Vapes (budget line of Wiener Vape. Budget in price but not in flavour)
Vapour Mountain @Oupa
Pleural E Fusion (FB only)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Hooked said:


> @Juan_G
> 
> Here are some excellent local brands.
> 
> ...


Thank you @ Hooked. Already started my next shopping cart and will be including some of the brands!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/19)

What I'm saying is let the market decide what is worth what and who deserves the glories and fame. We're talking about personal taste and in the same flavour profile a certain juice would appeal to you while another would appeal to me flavour or price wise!
Apple and IBM were dominating the IT market when a guy sitting in his garage invented Windows (not the best OS) and went out to become the wealthiest man on the planet.
Yes there are 100s of irrelevant products out there but only a few will survive and unfortunately not necessarily the best ones!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Let us bear in mind that this industry is still in its very early stages of development and that it’s an awesome era we are witnessing. So let us allow as much room for innovation and experimenting as possible. If we allow 2 or 3 companies to take dominate the market, we lose. No more honest competition and we will end up vaping the same 2 or 3 juices for the rest of our lives. That would be a great disappointment for me at least!


I fully agree. However selling local juice at imported liquid prices is not justified

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------

